# Can a 125 be adequately lit with t8?



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sure this has been discussed, but I couldn't find any real info. I have access to low prices on t8 fixtures/bulbs, so I was considering them for a heavily planted 125.
Would this be feasible with a realistic number of bulbs? It'll have CO2 injection and I'd like to be able to grow ground covers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I had good luck on a 75 gallon tank running 120 Watts of T-12's. Your tank is slightly larger so I would look at about 160 Watts total. I also believe the T-8's are slightly more efficient than T-12's with better usage of the reflectors so I say it should not be an issue.


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, wow, I was looking at 204 watts lol. Will that grow glosso? 
Twelve 17 watt bulbs, six 24" fixtures, for 204w.
I could also go with a 48" centered then 3 24"'s for 166w.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

It seems as though the watts per gallon rule from my old days of planted tanks doesn't apply as much. Now I have to figure the lumens per watt and par etc.....
Exhausting lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Watts Per Gallon Rule was developed back when T12s were the norm. It was a rough guide that didnt always work but it was something to go by. Today we have better science. Forget watts that is an electrical input value not an output value of a bulb.

Glosso is easier, IMO, to grow than HC with the older designed bulbs. A 125 is rather deep and will absorb a lot of the red light emitted by your bulbs. Not all bulb in their respective categories are created equal. It would really depend on which bulb(s) you plan to use; i.e. Philips Aquarelle or ADV850, Sylvania Pentrons, etc. You really need to know what the output strength of the bulb is.

What bulb(s) were you planning to use? Normal everyday T8s probably would be a stretch and you'd need quite a few.


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

I hadn't really decided on the exact bulbs, I was hoping to research/get suggestions then see what my supplier can get along those lines. I figured I'd start with 6500k for at least half the bulbs, then add different spectrums from there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

OK, I see that the adv850 is a 48" 5000k.
Would the TL850 be equivalent, a 24" 5000k? Not sure if there was something special about the adv.
Which bulbs would you combine with it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Is your TL a Philips bulb?
The bulbs length doesn't affect the spectral output for a given bulb. i.e. a 48" vs 24" TL850 would be the same spectral output. There is just less total energy output due to the length difference.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

How tall is that 125 gal. tank? Anything up to 18" can be lit just fine with T8 bulbs from Home Depot, the 6500K Phillips. 

If you can add actual reflectors to each bulb then T8 will be fine for a 24" deep tank but such reflectors cannot be bought - you have to make them yourself which is not a very easy thing to do. They need to be fashioned like the T5HO Miro reflectors - the idea is that the reflector brings the light from the back and sides of the bulb down, toward the water surface. They need to be placed in a precise distance from the bulb too. The efficiency increases immensely but I think that by the time you find the reflective material (not all shiny metal is good), spend the effort + time to make them etc. you are better off just getting T5HO.


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

Newt said:


> Is your TL a Philips bulb?
> The bulbs length doesn't affect the spectral output for a given bulb. i.e. a 48" vs 24" TL850 would be the same spectral output. There is just less total energy output due to the length difference.


It is a philips
, its the 5000k 24" I found on amazon. The reason I ask, is because there seems to be 3 different Philips 24" 5000k on amazon.
Then there's the t8 led replacement lol.



niko said:


> How tall is that 125 gal. tank? Anything up to 18" can be lit just fine with T8 bulbs from Home Depot, the 6500K Phillips.
> 
> If you can add actual reflectors to each bulb then T8 will be fine for a 24" deep tank but such reflectors cannot be bought - you have to make them yourself which is not a very easy thing to do. They need to be fashioned like the T5HO Miro reflectors - the idea is that the reflector brings the light from the back and sides of the bulb down, toward the water surface. They need to be placed in a precise distance from the bulb too. The efficiency increases immensely but I think that by the time you find the reflective material (not all shiny metal is good), spend the effort + time to make them etc. you are better off just getting T5HO.


The tank is 72"x18"x18" I believe standard all-glass125. I'm a contractor, so diy doesn't scare me, which metals/mirrors do you feel are best?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like there are some good reflector materials to be had pretty cheaply online.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You can try www.naturallighting.com

Larry is very good about understanding peoples needs


----------

